# More official events?



## Spitfire97 (Oct 11, 2009)

Do you think we should have more official events like:
Team BLD
Team Solving(1 move at a time)
Teamsolving head to head
head to head normal 3x3
multi 2x2 BLD
2x2 BLD ( probably wont happen to to the ability to get lucky)
and lots more post what you think
Jtw2007-skewb
me- OH 2x2


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 11, 2009)

Hmmm, don't people vote in event around feb?

I remember that when the 6x6 and 7x7 were added.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 11, 2009)

I think that skewb should be added.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 11, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Hmmm, don't people vote in event around feb?
> 
> I remember that when the 6x6 and 7x7 were added.



9e)	New official events may be added each calendar year, and existing official events may be removed.
9e1) The decision to add or remove an event is made by the WCA Board, based on feedback by the community.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah skewb should be added


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 11, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, don't people vote in event around feb?
> ...



I understand how much people like feet
But Im sure it has been a hassle to get scramblers for feet right?


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 11, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I think that skewb should be added.



+1


----------



## Edmund (Oct 11, 2009)

Skewb and possibly those super crazy magics on C4Y


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 11, 2009)

Spitfire97 said:


> I understand how much people like feet
> But Im sure it has been a hassle to get scramblers for feet right?



Has been discussed here: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=498


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 11, 2009)

Spitfire97 said:


> Team BLD
> Team Solving(1 move at a time)


 Those are fun events, but I don't know if its a good idea to make them official.

For team BLD if the judge has to hold a piece of paper in front of the solver, it may make it difficult for the caller to see the cube

For team solving it may be hard for the judge to see if they are actually doing one move at a time, and if they are communicating by pointing to pieces or something


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Spitfire97 said:
> 
> 
> > Team BLD
> ...


maybe we could allow pointing to pieces legal?


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 11, 2009)

Match the Scramble and Snake.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 11, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Match the Scramble and Snake.



Isn't that just reverse fewest moves or could it be done timed. That would be a laugh, see who can match a scramble the fastest.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 11, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> could it be done timed.



I don't see why not.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 11, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > Match the Scramble and Snake.
> ...



Scramble a cube, take a solved cube and 'match the scramble'. It's an event in the weekly forum competition and was done as a mystery event at the UK Masters 2009. I like it.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 11, 2009)

In a couple of years, I would like to see gigaminx as a side event perhaps...


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 11, 2009)

I think we should get an event like most cubes solved in 3 minutes or something. Also Relays.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 11, 2009)

+1 Relays
most cubes in an hour is for guiness which I am going to attempt to break next year


----------



## Weston (Oct 11, 2009)

BLD square-1 would be nice.
If it were an official event, i would go learn how to do it. 
Also OH square 1 is fun.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 11, 2009)

I have done 1 SQ-1 BLD
never again
I even forgot some of the BLD algorithms
I might generate them again and post a video on how to do it


----------



## Weston (Oct 11, 2009)

Spitfire97 said:


> I have done 1 SQ-1 BLD
> never again
> I even forgot some of the BLD algorithms
> I might generate them again and post a video on how to do it




Square-1 bld is very impressive. I saw Takao get a solve at Houston open. I think it was only about 25 minutes or so. I would like to learn how pretty soon. Maybe after I get 4x4 bld.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 11, 2009)

I didn't bother to time but was about 55 minutes(because of many interuptions)


----------



## fundash (Oct 11, 2009)

Snake FTW!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't know. Will there be enough time at competions for all of this without dropping other events like pyra and square 1?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 11, 2009)

rickcube said:


> I don't know. Will there be enough time at competions for all of this without dropping other events like pyra and square 1?



I say drop magic before Square-one. Square One is more fun. Anyway, can't you just have events on at the same time?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 11, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know. Will there be enough time at competions for all of this without dropping other events like pyra and square 1?
> ...



Yeah I guess but that would be hard on the people organizing the competition I imagine...


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 11, 2009)

Competitions don't need to have every single event, if people going would want 2-5 relay more than 6x6, the organizer could just drop 6x6.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 12, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know. Will there be enough time at competions for all of this without dropping other events like pyra and square 1?
> ...



Dropping magic would do nothing. Judging a person for magic takes 1 minute. It's so short.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 12, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > rickcube said:
> ...



It would free up people, timers and general organisation time.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't think events like BLD and OH for 2x2x2 would ever become official events.
I can't explain exactly why fp) but most of you already understand why.

Relays sound like a cool idea, though.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm probably not alone when I say that the events we have are satisfactory in terms of popularity and number of events. I'm already tired of waiting for the events that I'm signed up for or events that I enjoy to watch. I'm sure some of you would feel this way as well. Bringing in new events that are time costly isn't really good for competitions that are only 1 day events like most. I'd rather see different puzzles like Pyraminx and Square-1 rather than watching a 2x2-5x5 relay, puzzles that already have their own events.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 12, 2009)

Relays are crappy events.....it basically comes down to who can solve the big cube the fastest.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 12, 2009)

^True, but that doesn't mean a lot of people can be close in times.

Then again... you are right. I killed someone in 2x2x2, did better in 3x3x3, but had to use a crappy 4x4x4 and lots by like 30 seconds.
Hmmm...



I agree that we have enough events, and when you're not competing you can either watch people that are or do things like Team BLD and teamsolving.
However, if there WERE to be more events, this thread is where we speculate...


----------



## Edmund (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah I can't see relays being official. Also I'd rather have 2 rounds of 2x2 (my fav event) then a 2-4 Relay.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 12, 2009)

Aren't there usually 2 rounds of 2x2x2?

Just like 4x4x4 and (sometimes) 5x5x5.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 12, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Aren't there usually 2 rounds of 2x2x2?
> 
> Just like 4x4x4 and (sometimes) 5x5x5.



I've been to 3 comps and none of them had 2 rounds.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, on average how many competitors were there?


----------



## Edmund (Oct 12, 2009)

For 2x2 one had 49 competitors, one had 14, and one had 12. So one had a pretty big number. Yeah. But I just said 2x2 cause it's my favorite event, it could be anything though; 4x4, 5x5, Pyraminx, etc.


----------



## Kian (Oct 12, 2009)

I think Team BLD would be a fantastic event to have made official. It is very different from other events and making it a "team" event is something that starkly contrasts our currently all individual events. Frankly, I'd just like to see it at more competitions, official or not, but it's difficult to fit it in, so I'm not sure if it was made official that it would be seen too often still.

Edit: On the 2x2, discussion, I've been to 15 competitions and none of them have had 2 rounds of 2x2 or 5x5. One had a 5 person final for 4x4, but that was quite a long while ago. It is not overly commonplace to have 2 rounds. In fact, we almost always have combined finals for 4x4 and 5x5.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I actually think it would be kind of cool to have a team solve event. (with eyes open.) Like doubles cubing. One person would hold the cube in their left hand, and the other person would hold the cube with their right hand. I don't see a problem if one person is doing more work than the other because he/she would only be using one hand.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 12, 2009)

esquimalt1 said:


> I actually think it would be kind of cool to have a team solve event. (with eyes open.) Like doubles cubing. One person would hold the cube in their left hand, and the other person would hold the cube with their right hand. I don't see a problem if one person is doing more work than the other because he/she would only be using one hand.


rankings would be awkward.


----------



## Weston (Oct 12, 2009)

OH SQUARE 1!
OH SQUARE-1!


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 12, 2009)

esquimalt1 said:


> I actually think it would be kind of cool to have a team solve event. (with eyes open.) Like doubles cubing. One person would hold the cube in their left hand, and the other person would hold the cube with their right hand. I don't see a problem if one person is doing more work than the other because he/she would only be using one hand.



zomg doubles cubing is fun  I'd actually like to see that become an official event.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 12, 2009)

How would you record data and say who had what times for doubles?


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 12, 2009)

Spitfire97 said:


> +1 Relays
> most cubes in an hour is for guiness which I am going to attempt to break next year



lawl GWR



Weston said:


> BLD square-1 would be nice.
> If it were an official event, i would go learn how to do it.
> Also OH square 1 is fun.


The problem with sq-1 BLD is that it is highly dependent on the cubeshape case. Also, very few people can do it, and nobody is consistently successful with it.



Spitfire97 said:


> I have done 1 SQ-1 BLD
> never again
> I even forgot some of the BLD algorithms
> I might generate them again and post a video on how to do it


You don't need BLD algs for sq1 BLD. Just J-perm and adj-parity.


This topic gets brought up every year. Essentially the same events are brought up every year.

Team events will not become official because the record keeping is too complicated.
2x2 variations will not be added, because that would be stupid.
Relays/marathons will not be added because those puzzles already have events.
Gigaminx will probably not added because it would suck to scramble and megaminx is unpopular enough/takes long enough already.

Skewb has a reasonable amount of support and would be easy/quick enough to hold.


----------

